# werte aus hashmap lesen und vergleichen?



## guest (23. Feb 2007)

Ich möchte gern den Stringwert str1="3" den ich aus der ersten HashMap hm1 geholt habe mit einem Schlüssel der zweiten HashMap hm2 vergleichen, wenn diese dann gleich sind dann möchte ich den Wert dieses Schlüssels haben.

Wie mache ich das am besten??? Habe mir folgendes überlegt? Aber das klappt nicht.

private static *HashMap hm1 = new HashMap();*
private static *HashMap hm2 = new HashMap();*


//Hiermit hole ich mir aus der ersten HashMap den value zu dem Schlüssel "key" z.B "3"
String str1 = (String) hm1.get("key");

//Hier fülle ich die zweite HashMap mit Schlüssel- Wert Paaren
hm2.put("1","text1");
hm2.put("2","text2");
hm2.put("3","text3");


//nun soll der Vergleich stattfinden

//Ausgabe
		Iterator it = hm2.entrySet().iterator();
		while (it.hasNext()) {
			Map.Entry entry = (Map.Entry) it.next();
			if (*str1*.equals((String)entry.getKey())) {
				String *str2* = (String) entry.getValue();

			}
		}


Hat jemand eine Idee? Das wäre super. danke


----------



## Beni (23. Feb 2007)

Wieso nicht einfach die get-Methode nocheinmal verwenden?

```
String str1 = (String)hm1.get( "key" );
String result = (String)hm2.get( str1 );
```
Wenn der Schlüssel nicht existierte, ist "result" halt einfach null.


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso nicht einfach die get-Methode nocheinmal verwenden?
> 
> ```
> String str1 = (String)hm1.get( "key" );
> ...




DANKE !!! hat funktioniert.


----------

